

What we learned talking to +20 companies about project portfolio management - PhilipA
https://www.omnirocket.com/blog/four-portfolio-issues

======
BizIQ
A lot of even big companies are changing to KISS tools. This is an excellent
example, and actually seems to be well researched. It's an interesting trend.

------
drivingsouth
A tool that replaces gut-feeling intuitively, now that's a challenge. Hope you
guys make it

